# Bands, die (noch) Niemand kennt



## chmee (24. Januar 2006)

Habt Ihr beim Wühlen im Netz mal irgendwo ne Band gefunden, die Euch richtig gut gefallen hat, aber die niemand kennt ?

 Ist mir passiert 

Pushbox - mit der schnuckeligen Sängerin Georgia - bissel wie die alten No Doubt

Canton - Hörprobe Lewd Day - chillliger Track, den ich mir auch auf den mp3-Player geschaufelt habe


----------



## pflo (24. Januar 2006)

Hi,
"Lewd Day" von Canton ist wirklich gut - danke für den Tipp!
Habe selber noch keine unbekannten Bands entdeckt, aber ich suche auch nicht nach denen


----------



## zioProduct (24. Januar 2006)

http://www.braining-bones.ch.vu

N Schulfreund von mir, nicht meine Musik, aber sind nicht schelcht für den Punk-Quatsch  Wobei die sich jetzt getrenn haben, oder so, ach keine Ahnung seht selbst, Der andere Freund hat leider noch keine Page, aber deren Musik ist der Burner, so The Doors like, mit Orgel, Egitarre und allem weiteren


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2006)

Hier noch ne Site, die Deinen Wünschen ähnliche Musik spielt:

http://www.pandora.com - Music genome Project

mfg chmee


----------



## _L_ (31. Januar 2006)

Hi

Weiss zwar nicht, ob die Band noch niemand kennt. Ich kannte sie auf jedenfall nicht, und in meinem Freundeskreis war sie auch nicht bekannt.

Ne ganz andere Musikrichtung...

http://www.nickelcreek.com/


----------



## sisela (1. Februar 2006)

Wie wäre es mit netten experimentellen elektronischen Klängen der Extraklasse.

http://cdbaby.com/cd/tanzmann

Dann probier das...


----------



## Mikael (19. März 2006)

kennt ihr THE MARS VOLTA ?

http://www.thecomatorium.com


----------



## burnobaby (20. März 2006)

Days of Defeat

http://www.days-of-defeat.com

Feinster Hardcore aus Husum.
Die Jungs sind grad bei ner neuen Seite zugange. Aber in ein paar Wochen sollte sich ein Besuch auf jeden Fall lohnen! 

Lg Burno


----------



## Zweiblum2 (30. März 2006)

oh, ein super Thread, genau nach meinem Geschmak, da ich immer nach neuen Bands ausschau halte.
Hier auch mal ein Tip von mir:

Dyko

Hätte sich Kraftwerk weiterentwickelt, so würde ich sie mir heute vorstellen


----------



## zenga (31. März 2006)

hiho,
netter thread ;-) 
für neue Bands ist man doch immer offen 

Pushbox gefällt mir ganz gut, NoDoubt halt   
Nickel Creek ist nicht ganz so mein fall..
"THE MARS VOLTA--www.thecomatorium.com" die haben wohl leichte Datenbankprobleme 
Days of Defeat;  leider nix zu sehen....
Dyko   

ich kann mal chairoplane empfehlen > http://www.chairoplane.de
, aber leider steht im Gb dass sich die Frontfrau verabschiedet hat.....

und noch nen Geheimtipp für alle Bon Scott Fans   :
http://www.doomfoxx.com/

So würden sich bestimmt AC/DC im Jaht 2006 mit Bon Scott (R.I.P.) anhören,,,;-) 
die waren grade auf Tour mit The Darkness....

mfg zenga


----------



## chmee (3. April 2006)

Hehe, da gerade Watusimann seinen Song vorgestellt hat, stell ich seinen
Audio_Link hier auch mal rein:

DNR - http://www.dener-sound.de/index.php?section=Music

Finde, "Lost-Girl" geht schon richtig nach vorn ! Respekt !


mfg chmee


----------



## rawsta (3. April 2006)

da ich persönlich mehr auf Reggae und so , stehe poste ich mal meine Kollegen.

http://www.Goldvibes.de

und den zweitbesten Newcomer 2005 (laut dem Riddim-Magazin)
und mp3.de Gewinner-bereich Reggae-2005
http://www.mp3.de/manuranking 

Also bei mir sind die beiden Stammgäste auf meinem MP3player
...nicht nur weil ich die beiden kenne


----------



## chpa (3. April 2006)

http://www.truestylists.com

Der Dj is ein Arbeitskollege von mir.


----------



## Fenderbender (24. April 2006)

Schreddermucke aus Westerstede findet ihr hier:

http://www.subnormal.rockt.de

sind in Wst und Umgebung schon bekannt, waren auch schon bei Rock am Ring dabei.
Ziemlich fit die Jungs

Mfg


----------



## chmee (29. April 2006)

Hier mal wieder etwas Elektronisches:

Leichtes eingängiges Elektro, nicht ganz mein Stil, aber für den Hintergrund,
wie zB beim Abwaschen, ganz nett. Beschreibt der Künstler auch so 

http://www.erbemusic.de/html/querbeat.html

Tip: No 7 - Personal Paradise


mfg chmee


----------



## Brösel_the_real_on (1. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ne coole Band bei Heilbronn gefunden sie heißt TRAGBAR. 
Hier ihre Homepage 

http://www. band-tragbar .de .vu

Noch im werden aber bis jetzt tragbar


----------



## elmyth (1. Mai 2006)

Schon relativ bekannt, dennoch herrlich:

Hamburger Schule:
clickclickdecker

Alternativelektropoprock:
Der Tante Renate


----------



## bad_businessman (16. Mai 2006)

Mars Volta ist einfach genial!
The Fall of troy ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Mai 2006)

Nordend Antistars
Die Mitglieder der Band sind doch ziemlich bekannt, die Band jedoch noch sehr jung


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. Mai 2006)

Hab ich zwar nicht im Netz entdeckt, aber absolut super ist:

Sorgente

Wenn sie mal bei euch in der Nähe sind (sind glaub ich aus München, also eher süddeutscher Raum) unbedingt hinschauen!


----------



## destinyCrow (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,...

mir ist "dust theband" aufgefallen,...echt coole lieder die hängen beleiben,...is so ne art Electro würd ich sagen oder doch ehr Triphop ...hm... macht euch selber ein bild

"dust"


----------



## rapatoi (4. Juli 2006)

@ ALL:

Wenn ihr auf anspruchsvollen HipHop steht, (sprich das krasse GEGENTEIL von Aggro Berlin) dann müsst ihr unbedingt HipHop mit Ausdruck - Rapatoi aus Auxburg besuchen. Melodische Beats und intelligente Texte sind ihre Markenzeichen. Die ersten 1000 Registrierten Besucher bekommen die Demo CD "Checklist" for free

Enjoy it,

Peace Robin


----------



## commander_perkins (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle, ich habe mal eine Frage und weiß nicht so recht, wo ich sie hier posten soll. Also wir haben auch eine Band und haben uns auch schon bei "myspace" angemeldet. Wie man die Seite editiert habe ich auch verstanden, aber WIE kann man eigene Songs auf die Seite laden? Das bekomme ich einfach nicht heraus.
Gruß, SVEN


----------



## ArachnoVobicA (22. Juli 2006)

Ich hab auch noch einen Geheimtipp, für Leute die auf Akustik Gitarre und gefühlvollen Gesang stehen, ja es soll auch Männer geben die das beherrschen.

http://www.arachnovobica.de

Der Solokünstler DeeAy MacFish beschreibt seine Musik als "Neue Minne" also auch etwas für Mittelalterfreaks.

Seit ein paar Tagen oder Wochen gibts auch eine CD von ArachnoVobicA zu kaufen bzw. bei mp3.de zum downloaden.
Hat mich auf jeden Fall vollkommen überzeugt, diese ausdrucksstarken Texte und der gefühlvolle Gesang, einfach traumhaft, gerade für uns Frauen 

Also hört doch mal rein.


----------



## loro loco (31. Juli 2006)

Die hier kennt noch (fast) niemand. Popsongs auf akustisch. Stimme, Gitarre, Kontrabass und Percussion. Auf der seite http://www.loro-loco.de gibts musik! (Player oben rechts)
gruss jp


----------



## cameeel (31. Juli 2006)

Wer auf _A-Capella-Musik _steht sollte mal auf http://www.five-guys.com/ in die Downloads-Sektion reinhören!
Sind echt gute Lieder dabei...

Gruß,
cAm3eel.


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2006)

@loroloco: Part of All gefällt mir sehr gut  Gruß auch an die sehr tolle stimme

@rapatoi:  Danke ! guter erster Beat, charakteristische Stimme, feiner Flow.
Leider ist es vom Inhalt - meines Erachtens - nicht gut genug. Rap-Standards..
Aber weiterhin viel Erfolg und viel Spaß bei Auftritten 

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (14. August 2006)

Beim Stöbern gefunden:

http://www.producer-network.de/forum/forum4.html

Electro, House, HipHop, Downbeat, Chill-Tracks. Sind einige Schätzchen dabei.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fabian Frank (20. August 2006)

ist ne coole band (spiel zwar mit, aber egal ):

http://www.imperfect-rocks

mhm: imperfect-rocks . de . vu

Ist sehr emotionaler pop bis rock, teilweise auch etwas emo...naja hörts euch an.

Die ihr da findet, also die Aufnahmen, wurden mit dem alten drummer gemacht, ich kann mal neuere Songs hier posten, sind auch etwas rockiger...


----------



## chmee (20. August 2006)

Frauen und Rock, sieht gut aus, hört sich gut an und meistens ist es doch Jeans:

Gemma Hayes

Empfehlung : Let a good thing go

mfg chmee


----------



## Watusimann (5. September 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim Stöbern gefunden:
> 
> http://www.producer-network.de/forum/forum4.html
> 
> ...



In Anlehnung dieses Posts kann ich nur noch die -Top Adresse- für die Elektronischen Musikfreunde beisteuern ...TF.de
Einige Größen wie z.B. Rob Acid geben vor dem Release eines Traxx Hörproben ab (teilweise auch unveröffentlichte Sachen).


----------



## Iceripper (5. September 2006)

Hey,

kennt ihr schon Wolfmother (Extrem cooler Hardrock)
Info: http://www.wolfmother.com/

Sehr geil finde ich auch noch Bloc Party (Eher Indie) werden aber schon ein paar kennen.
Tipp: Banquet, hammer Lied zu hören hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAjotvdv7K0

Infos zur Bands und Downloads:
http://www.blocparty.com
http://www.blocparty.net

Mfg 

Andy


----------



## chmee (11. September 2006)

Und mal wieder etwas gefunden, was demnächst auch bekannt werden könnte 

LISATIN - http://lisatin.de/album.htm
Lisatin Remixe - http://www.myspace.com/larryfricke

mfg chmee


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. September 2006)

Interessanter Thread.

Kutless möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten - dürften auch noch relativ unbekannt sein!

http://www.myspace.com/kutless


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2006)

Und schon wieder: AUTOZAMM from NewZealand
Schöner Rock, zwischen QOTSA und FooFighters

http://www.myspace.com/autozamm
und ein Super-Video : http://www.revisionfx.com/rstwixtor/YDKM-10M.mpg

mfg chmee


----------



## luke_the_duke (9. Februar 2007)

Erstklassige Weltmusik! Wer Afro-Musik und Stimmung mag, der wird hier bestens bedient. 

http://www.kingkora.com/home_flash.html


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2007)

Will Frosta
Von denen wird man noch viel hören(hoffentlich).

Ich hab sie mal in einer Kneipe gesehen, 1Mann mit PC, 1Mann mit Megaphone....das war das erste und einzige mal dort in der Kneipe, dass ich nicht froh war, als der Live-Act fertig war


----------



## chmee (2. März 2007)

Wer auf zeitlosen HipHop steht, sollte mit *Ensemblelizm* super bedient sein.

http://www.myspace.com/ensemblelizm

mfg chmee


----------



## goerri (18. April 2007)

hi, diese band hier, hab ich nicht zufällig gefunden sondern es ist meine band!!

bei interesse mal hp checken und eintrag im gästebuch hinterlassen.

http://www.lennykate.com

http://www.myspace.com/thelennykate

lg goerri


----------



## tobee (18. April 2007)

goerri hat gesagt.:


> hi, diese band hier, hab ich nicht zufällig gefunden sondern es ist meine band!!
> 
> bei interesse mal hp checken und eintrag im gästebuch hinterlassen.
> 
> ...


Schade nur das keine Videos online sind.


----------



## goerri (18. April 2007)

eine selbstproduziertes musikvideo ist schon fertig nur noch nicht online gestellt. wird in den nächsten tagen im zuge eines versionsupdates der gesamten homepage passieren. sobald ich den flash mp3 player, den ich einbauen will, unter windows explorer zum laufen bringe!!

lg goerri


----------



## tobee (18. April 2007)

goerri hat gesagt.:


> sobald ich den flash mp3 player, den ich einbauen will, unter windows explorer zum laufen bringe!!


Wieso, wo gibt es Probleme? Das Flash Forum hilft dir sicher gerne weiter.


----------



## goerri (18. April 2007)

ist der einzige den ich fix fertig im internet gefunden habe, aber unter internet explorer erscheint nur ein weisses kästchen.

der player ist von dieser seite:
http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=Flash_MP3_Player


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. April 2007)

Hi

Nagra Falls ist geil, gibt seit letztem Jahr und machen geile Musik (70% Metal  )


----------



## Paddelente (20. April 2007)

auch ne seite wo man viele (größtenteils unbekannte) Bands findet:
Jamendo


----------



## shybby (24. April 2007)

http://www.pleasenice.com


----------



## Rollo (25. Juni 2007)

Übrigens wer so auf der suche nach unbekannten Bands ist. Am einfachsten geht das wohl über MySpace. Und dann gibt es auch gnügend Magazine die sich auf Newcomer oder unbekannte Leute eingestellt haben. So auch das Monitor Magazin. Und man muss sowieso sagen das unbekannte Bands einen meistens besser vom Hocker hauen können als es bekannte tun!


----------



## chmee (25. Juni 2007)

Das Anliegen ist hier doch, Bands, die man im weiten Netz erstöbert hat, vorzustellen.
Dass es eine Menge solcher Community/Ich-stell-mich-vor-Seiten gibt, steht außer Frage.

Das Monitormagazin kannte ich noch nicht, Danke für den Link.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juni 2007)

Sind zwar nicht mehr so neu, aber tierisch geil:
Frei.Wild


----------



## Crav3X (25. Juni 2007)

www.nowhere-rock.de


----------



## Fabian Frank (8. August 2007)

hm, unsere Band -> kennt auch noch keine Sau *g*

Gibts noch nicht so lange...

http://www.myspace.com/enginepulse


----------



## goerri (9. August 2007)

Ich hab auch noch eine Band

www.lennykate.com
www.myspace.com/thelennykate


----------



## mr_arrogant (9. August 2007)

Hier mal ne sehr gute und befreundete Band von uns (aufsteigende Progessive-Metal-Band  ): http://burstoffire.com


----------



## d2wap (9. August 2007)

Relativ neu und wahrscheinlichkennt die außer mir niemand (außer er war auf Wacken).
band gibts seit 2002 und erst 1 Album... Nordic-Metal pur 

Sonic Syndicate
http://www.SonicSyndicate.com


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. August 2007)

http://www.thalamus-band.de
http://www.myspace.com/thalamus27

Wunderbare Musik und ein wunderbarer Mix aus allen mögliche Stilrichtungen. Unbedingt reinhören!


----------



## scheichbert (26. August 2007)

Wie wär's mit Red-Linez, zu finden unter *red-linez*.de


----------



## Ma Bu (26. August 2007)

Für die Nordlichter unter Euch http://www.tumblindice.de


----------



## Nico (30. September 2007)

Kann sein, dass sie schon ein paar Leute kennen => Editors (passender Name für ein Schnibbel-Forum). Mit einfachen Mitteln haben sie ein gutes Musikvideo gemacht:
http://www.editorsofficial.com/


----------



## calledmarcel (6. November 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/called


----------



## The_Maegges (22. November 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/thescinc
http://www.sc-inc.de


----------



## ElGreco93 (22. November 2007)

2 Sehr Gute Bands:
http://myspace.com/thelostoblivion
http://myspace.com/xcabinfeverx


----------



## -Mosi- (1. Dezember 2007)

War letzten Mittwoch aufm Mtörhead-Konzert in München. Als Vorband spielte unter anderem die Band Skew Siskin. Ich kannte sie zufor noch nicht, is aber ne richtig geile HeavyMetal/HardRock-Band. Hörts euch einfach an: http://www.myspace.com/skewsiskin
bzw. http://www.skewsiskin.net.

Die Sängerin Nina, hat übrigends mit Lemmy mal n Duett gemacht, kööts ihr euch auch auf der Myspace site ansehen.


Auserdem die Band von n Paar kumpels von mir: Shenaniganz. den Titel "Beste schülerband Deutschlands 2006" (schooljam) haben sie sich, wie ich finde, wahrlich verdient. aber hötrs euch einfach an: http://www.myspace.com/badassrocknroll


----------



## mpe (21. Dezember 2007)

Guter Thread  

Meine persönliche "Neuentdeckung" des Monats:
The Bandgeek Mafia - Ska/Screamo/Punk
http://www.myspace.com/thebandgeekmafiatrier

Gob Squad - Punkrock aus Dänemark
http://www.myspace.com/gobsquad 

Dezemberkind (Emo/Alternative/Indie)
http://www.myspace.com/dezemberkindband

Stinky Pete and the rabit Babies (Farm'n'roll) - Band von nem sehr guten Kumpel
http://www.myspace.com/stinkypetetherabidbabies


----------



## Inca-record (31. Dezember 2007)

Lutz 

kommen aus bremen finde die richtig gut 

http://www.myspace.com/Nordlutzer

ich mache bei denen die aufnahmen


----------



## HerbertPfeifer (7. Januar 2008)

Herb Sinus!

http://www.herbsinus.com oder http://www.myspace.com/herbsinus


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Wer auf Beatdown-Geboller steht wird Embraced by Hatred genauso mögen wie ich....

http://www.myspace.com/embracedbyhatred


----------



## ElChada (8. Januar 2008)

Hm...schöner Thread
folgende Bands sind zwar nicht unbekannt 
aber ich glaub nicht das die hier jemand kennt...
alles geht so mehr in die Rock richtung ;-)
Negative Finnland
Hanoi RocksFinnland
Uniklubi singen finnisch 
The Pleasures Hamburg
Sister Schweden
CrashDiet Schweden
Crucified Barbara Frauen aus Schweden
The 69 Eyes Goth N' Roll aus Finnland

okay ich glaub des reicht erstmal xD


----------



## aklosi (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Das hab ich neulich gefunden.
http://www.myspace.com/yampal
Chinesischer Reggae-aber ob den jemand kennt?
Ich fürchte nein.
a.klosi


----------



## Ramalama (16. Juli 2010)

progressiv mit sehr markantem gesang.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zfMFlgWlYU

http://www.myspace.com/inage


----------



## Fabian Frank (17. August 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/enginepulse
Alternative Rock

Seit Ewigkeiten ohne Bassist, finden einfach keinen. Aber mir taugt das Zocken mit denen einfach 

Ciaosen!


----------



## rabado (19. August 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/custardmetal
Kommen aus Herne/NRW
solider Metal


----------



## tutti (22. November 2010)

Hey, cooler Thread. Dyko habe ich nun auch für mich entdeckt danke Euch


----------



## Duesseldorfer (23. November 2010)

Habe vor ein paar Monaten beim Wühlen bei myspace eine Band namens Artistic Sound entdeckt. Der Name passt, für einige vielleicht etwas sperrig, aber mir gefällt's (stehe total auf düstere Musik  ):

http://www.myspace.com/artisticsound


----------



## Firedog (19. Februar 2011)

Aktuell find ich Kitty Solaris ziemlich gut. Die kennt wirklich keiner, aber macht schöne Musik


----------

